# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Билеты на электрички

## brato4karik

Добрый день, все инет набит навостями что ЖД сменили кодировки на билетах, есть устаревшие программы формирования этих билетов. Неужели никто не пытался разобрать новый штих код и понять закономерностьИ? если есть интересующиеся люди, для начала неплохо было бы определить какой тип ШК они использую, ну а дальше анализировать, собственно говоря вопрос у когонить есть свежая инфа на эту тему?

----------


## progmaster1

смотрю тема либо неинтересна, либо незаконность действа смущает. Неплохо бы указать регион и прилепить скан билетов.

----------


## brato4karik

Да смущение видимо есть, но тут как подойти к вопросу если нажива то это конечно состав преступления, но никто не запрещает обсуждать алгоритмы шифрования и получения кода к примеру. Регион московски - Московская область, направление Казанское сканы билетов можно и сюда могу и на почту. Как будет удобно.
P.S. На похожую тему была статья в Хакере, только про метрошные карты.

----------


## river

Тут все сложнее, чем с метрошными картами(  ту статью я читал, там было оборудование для экспериментов) . ЖДшники генерят произвольный код каждые 2-3 дня примерно( может неделю), на основе которого и строится штрих код. Даже льготные карточки надо заряжать на каждую поездку( даже сотрудникам РЖД). А т.к. сеткой у них связано все и вся, кассы получают новую инфу ночью, в те три часа, когда поезда не ходят. 
Все, больше ничего не знаю. Но вывод понятен - надо как то получать каждую ночь заветный код.:D

----------


## brato4karik

да но тут говориться есть нюанс, сами лбготные карты максимально действуют на срок месяц, тогда даже если случайный код и есть то явно не совсем случаен, тем более что понимать под случайным кодом, ведь исхоная информация статична, тоетсь зоны и время действия

----------


## river

Неа, карты есть и на месяц и на год и бессрочные(у моего друга такая). Но там забито, что льгота есть и всё! Карта никакой турникет не откроет, пока её не перезапишут. 
Но! Вот проездные( до 3 месяцев) действительно есть. И мне думается, что прошивается все-таки дата окончания срока действия. Как работает тут - непонятно...

----------


## progmaster1

ну, во-первых - нужна статистика. Во-вторых - реально генерить только разовые-двухразовые. Переписывать треки сложно и дорого без оборудования. Третье - не думаю, что треки реально переписывают каждый раз, чтите характеристики карт магнитных (кол-во перезаписей) или там чип? От Мск далеко, давно там не был. Тип штрихкода не может быть сильно нестандартным, ибо наверняка используется серийно производимое оборудование для его считывания. Думаю, универсальный сканер, пускай недешевый, позволит считать его без труда. Проверить легко - проведите билетом по окошку-сканеру в супермаркете, если пикнет - все считалось.

----------


## brato4karik

да кой какая статистика по билетам есть порядка сотни билетов приблизительно с одинаковых станций ес-но с одного направления, сканер конечно считает, сегодня попробую на работе, обычным метролоджиком снять и на ком порте посмотреть какие цифры даст. А по поводу карт, мне кажется что можно тоже попробовать бесконтактные считыватели, но если кто знает тип используемых карт то это упростит дело, просто на работе есть кой какие считыватели, мы делали систему скидочного питания и оборудование осталось, и вот там считыватель похож визуально на считыватель на одной из станция МТРО был может он сможет какиенить данные дать. Если есть какие знания поделитесь, а еще интересно как соц карты москвича и жителя Подмосковья в метро пропускают, их же много и выдают их на 3 или 5 лет, стало быть там код сформирован по определенному принципу ну или имеет префикс, я полагаю когда автомат натыкается на этот префикс или часть кода дальше не проверяет только дату смотрит поэтому тут тоже есть поле для деятельности

----------


## progmaster1

со смарт-чипами, с RF или без оного, все сложнее. Даты окончания и прочее - не самая большая проблема. Чипы заказные, в базе хранятся пароли-ответы, алгоритм обработки внутри - черный ящик. Если обработка в оффлайне - тоже самое, модифицируются ячейки в сторону уменьшения, для "заправки" карт нужен "мастер-ключ", обычно это другая карта, предназначенная для этого специально. Дублировать их в кустарных условиях нереально. Делаются только эмуляторы, но для этого должен быть известен алгоритм прошитый внутри, плюс, необходимо будет считать прошивку с оригинала. Последнее не всегда легко, после прошивки чипа, дорожку для записи/доступа к прошивке пережигают обычно.

----------


## brato4karik

Ну для начала интересно считать от туда все что есть, пускай править на текущих картах нет возможности, но это и не нужно делать, интересней попробовать снять дамп информации с текущего носителя и скопировать его на др карту, но для этого как вы правильно заметили нужно оборудование и карты пустышки, вот с оборудованием сложнее конечно, а вот с картами я не думаю что такие трудности, если подумать о том что к примеру метрошные турникеты принимают соц карты, свои одноразовые и многоразовые карты, и между тем эти же соц карты могу быть использованы для проезда на ЖД электричках, можно предположить что тип у карт унифицирован, и наверняка есть возможность получить карты пустышки

----------


## progmaster1

Тип то унифицирован, а вот "пустышки" думаю недоступны. Защита там покруще sim-карт будет. Если интересно, посмотрите историю развития аналогичных систем для доступа к спутниковому телевидению, там есть и эмуляторы и белый пластик... На данный момент, чипы соцкарт если кто и "пилил", то инфой не делится. Снять "дамп" тоже не представляется возможным. Карта не предоставляет доступа к памяти, она выполняет команды... Там простецкий однокристальный проц, но вот доступ к eeprom и флешпамяти перекрыт после заливки оных на заводе. Описание протокола достать думаю можно, но вот модифицировать в свою пользу содержимое памяти - увы. Она конечно модифицируется, после выполнения команд с определенными ключами, которые диалоговые и генерятся мастер-картой.

----------

